# Crypto mining using body data. aka "mark of the beast"



## blujeenz (25/4/20)

Microsoft has lodged an application with WIPO (World Intellectual Property Organization) to mine cryptocurrency using human activity body data.
The patent number is WO 2020 0*6*0*6*0*6* which is why I referred to it as the "mark of the beast".
https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2020060606&tab=PCTBIBLIO

The front page looks innocent enough, but if you go deep into the supporting docs, one begins to see a disturbing picture of what the future could entail.



A pdf called "application as filed" contains the nitty gritty. Although its extension is pdf, all the pages are created as images rendering it as unsearchable. A pdf to text converter yielded blank text files.

Page 26 of the pdf is the "Abstract" pasted here.


Claims is on page24. 
Also monitored is brain waves, "including but not limited to alpha, gamma and beta."



Next sensor we find is fMRI, functional magnetic resonance imaging.



So basically the individual would become linked to the internet as a literal IOT(internet of things).
One example that was given was being tasked by the server to watch adverts and the chip would monitor you and then communicate with a central server in the form of block chains and value in the form of digital currency would then be assigned to the user.

So, you would need to be "chipped" to enter the system in order to earn/ live.
Violate any of the rules and your chip would be disabled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (25/4/20)

Wow, @blujeenz 
Not sure I understand it properly but it sounds scary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## blujeenz (25/4/20)

Silver said:


> Wow, @blujeenz
> Not sure I understand it properly but it sounds scary



Yep, hope it doesnt happen in my lifetime. 
Its basically not just tracking you physically real time in the world, but also tracking everything you see and do, coupled with storing that data in the cloud.
It could evolve into scanning your thoughts as well.
At some stage they could even utilize A.I. to attribute meaning to your unique data.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> Yep, hope it doesnt happen in my lifetime.
> Its basically not just tracking you physically real time in the world, but also tracking everything you see and do, coupled with storing that data in the cloud.
> It could evolve into scanning your thoughts as well.
> At some stage they could even utilize A.I. to attribute meaning to your unique data.



It's already happening and that's scary. The fact that it's allowed scares me more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (26/4/20)

blujeenz said:


> It could evolve into scanning your thoughts as well.



When they scan my thoughts it will most likely be the end of that project.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (26/4/20)

But this is a total invasion of privacy, although that does exist even now. Surely it can not be allowed??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (26/4/20)

I missed the part of the patent where you this was forced? It appears, that you may have to want to earn the crypto in order to get implanted.
Also, the mark of the beast. Ooh. Scary..... blujeenz strikes again!

Also, this line kills me "At some stage they could even utilize A.I. to attribute meaning to your unique data."

This is already done today. All your behavioral data that you willingly give up to social media networks and search engines, fitness apps, online stores etc. is run through machine learning and "AI". Your data is already a commodity. Why read your thoughts when almost all your actions are already tracked?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blujeenz (26/4/20)

mad_hatter said:


> I missed the part of the patent where you this was forced? It appears, that you may have to want to earn the crypto in order to get implanted.
> Also, the mark of the beast. Ooh. Scary..... blujeenz strikes again!
> 
> Also, this line kills me "At some stage they could even utilize A.I. to attribute meaning to your unique data."
> ...



I didnt say it was forced.
Did you think back in January this year everybody would be under house arrest without any court proceedings?
How about mandatory face masks to be worn in May?

Right now crypto is an option, that becomes the de-facto standard when cash is removed.

China is already moving in that direction with the cellphone as a tool to enter, pay and exit stores, no human staff at all, not all stores, but quite a few.

Perhaps you're not familiar with the biblical revelations concerning the "mark of the beast" (666), am I scared? no, am I concerned? yes. 
Raised in a Christian household means that I dont wish to be affiliated or show allegiance to the "dark side".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

